# Name That Murray



## wrongway (Aug 5, 2013)

I picked this up this weekend. It was labeled as a 1960, but I think it might be a 1966. It needs a few things like: handle bars, seat, seat post, paint, headlight, but I think it's worth saving. What model is it? I think it might be a Jetfire. The serial number is: M06 20X66 163395.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 5, 2013)

I think this looks like mine, but the chain guard doesn't match......


----------



## wrongway (Aug 9, 2013)

........anyone........?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 10, 2013)

MO 6 probably is '66. It has a JC Higgins Flightliner chainguard and rear fender, but the serial may be Western Flyer, with an X in there. It's a mutt basically.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 10, 2013)

A mutt.....goody. Oh, well. I just noticed that the fenders are painted that same red under the white paint. What did I buy.....


----------



## wrongway (Aug 10, 2013)

*.....also.....the tank does say Murray on it.*

There is Murray on the tank so I assumed......


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2013)

I should clarify, it's a Murray mutt, if at all. The Flightliner was also made by Murray, same frame, etc. One never knows, they may have wanted to use up some leftovers, and built it in the factory, if everything's the same color underneath!


----------

